# Colnago Active "Durable"?



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I am considering getting an Active frame do any of you have any thoughts or knowledge towards it. Are they prone to break or crack. Im 6'1 190lbs am I to large for it. Thanks.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Carbonsnail said:


> I am considering getting an Active frame do any of you have any thoughts or knowledge towards it. Are they prone to break or crack. Im 6'1 190lbs am I to large for it. Thanks.


Hell, the Extreme-C once had a weight limit of 98 kgs or 215 lbs (but no more), so I don't think you have to worry about the Active, which uses a hefty aluminum frame. It's a lower end model of Colnago and they use a pretty beefy downtube. You get the same nice paint job as the higher end bikes though.

The frame only comes in sloping but I'm sure they have a size for someone 6'1" or taller.


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Sir: Thanks very much for your reply it helped me alot. Ive never owned an Italian framed bike and found the Active to be attractive and one of Colnago's models within my price range. Ive sometimes heard or read of Italian frames being prone to brake or crack and this had me concerned, considering the investment that is made towards the purchase on such a bike. Thank you once more for your helpful reply. Morgan


----------

